

Developers migrate from iPhone to Android in droves - dannyr
http://www.techeye.net/mobile/developers-migrate-from-iphone-to-android-in-droves

======
mechanical_fish
_60 percent of the developers asked had been or are working on Android
projects, with the iPhone and Jave ME following behind with roughly 50 percent
each._

Exactly how does the linkbait headline follow from any of the data on the
page? Even if we assume that this difference is both statistically significant
and not an artifact?

Even "Android developers and apps are growing in numbers", while apparently
true according to other sources, isn't shown by this data. These data are from
a single point in time.

~~~
spot
Do you have any doubt that a year ago the numbers for Android were much less?

~~~
mechanical_fish
No. And that's not what the headline says.

Both Android and iPhone can gain developers at the same time. Or, developers
can work on _both_ Android and iPhone and count twice. That's obviously
happening, since the number for Android is "60%" and the number for iPhone is
"50%". Obviously those are not mutually exclusive groups.

------
towndrunk
The question is will any of those developers make any money with the current
state of Android's Market. On a related note, I just don't see that many
people using Android phones but I see iPhone's all over the place.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Is that because not many people are using Android phones around you, or
because they're using garden variety handsets with Android and you just don't
notice them because a) they don't have that distinctive iPhone style, or b)
people don't feel the need to flash their Android phones around like they do
with iPhones?

I'm not trying to be snarky about it, but I've noticed multiple times in
public that peolpe have Android phones just because I recognize one of their
distinctive ringtones or notification sounds. I've also noticed that 9/10
people who keep their phone out and visible are basically wearing their iPhone
as a fashion item rather than a functional device.

~~~
tvon
> _I've also noticed that 9/10 people who keep their phone out and visible are
> basically wearing their iPhone as a fashion item rather than a functional
> device._

I really don't understand this perception of the iPhone as a fashion device or
a status symbol. Everyone has one, there isn't much status to that, and it
works really well which might be why people have it out and ready to use. At
least thats why at a bar or casual restaurant I'll have mine out 8 times out
of 10.

~~~
jeebusroxors
_Everyone has one, there isn't much status to that_

I don't think scarcity is a prerequisite to fashion. See those big sun
glasses. Many people had them but I would consider that a "fashion statement".

I do agree with having the phone out. I feel a bit pretentious when I have my
phone out on a table/bar, but with the ability to check email/text/wiki/web
and the fragility of the devices there is little reason not to.

~~~
tvon
Good point on the fashion bit.

> _I feel a bit pretentious when I have my phone out on a table/bar, (...)_

But _why_? People have been pecking away at their blackberries for years, who
gives a damn if you have a modern smartphone on the table?

------
fierarul
I can't develop for the Android since my company isn't registered in one of
the few[1] countries Google supports. But we have do a developer account for
iPhone as Apple does support a whole lot more countries.

Also, the general request isn't as much for Android apps. If anything, after
the iPad and iPhone 4 I'm looking at an increase in iOS project proposals.

So maybe developers are migrating but I'm not seeing this in the apps the
clients do nor in the phones people use (iPhones are everywhere). If anything,
Android might be right now a 2nd platform after iOS: some customers do to want
Android ports which could mean the iOS developers might learn some Android SDK
to be able to do the port, but nobody is migrating away from iOS.

1\.
[http://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=143779)

------
pkulak
But do any of them have any UI design skills?

